

Ask HN: how to tear down G+ public page to avoid social engineering - dewiz

I&#x27;m trying to delete all G+ content, all that data linked to my public name makes social engineering too easy.  I can protect myself but I don&#x27;t want people who know me to be affected.<p>The last bits still public are the &quot;Have them in circles&quot; block, which shows all the people who know me.  Is it possible to either hide or remove this information ?<p>Thank you
======
dewiz
np, I managed to find a "Show people who have added you to circles" option to
disable, under Account.Profile and Privacy

